# Unit 37



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

any luck guys in unit 37 last spring looking for new spot to scout around


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Well seeing how Unit 37 is 5 times bigger this year, you should have plenty more spaces. 

This is my 1st time turkey hunting so it's all new to me


----------



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

My first time in this big unit were u hunting around


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Sandhills SW of Kindred


----------

